# White Substrate Out There?



## _mdc_ (Feb 3, 2018)

You should be able to cap either of those with sand, though if you do I would suggest keeping the black substrate away from the edges of the tank to avoid visible layers once the tank is finished. One thing to keep in mind though is that if you later want to move any plants around it will be almost impossible to keep the dark substrate from dirtying the top layer. But that's only if you might move things. You can use just sand, but for root feeders like swords you would need to add root tabs as fertilizer. Finer sand will also compact and make it more difficult for your plants to put out roots, so a coarser sand would work better.


----------



## mijotter (Feb 5, 2018)

Ok good to know that the white sand won't eventually sift through the substrate and end at the bottom. Is there a certain kind of white sand I should get over the others?


----------



## _mdc_ (Feb 3, 2018)

Some kinds of sand will raise pH, so make sure to read the packaging before buying. Aragonite and calcium sand will raise your pH over time, as will one or two others. Any sand designed for aquariums should say if it will affect pH. Quite a few people use pool filter sand as well, but I've never used it so I don't know any details about it.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

All what you need is Poolfiter sand and seachem root tabs,works like a charme 😉


----------



## mijotter (Feb 5, 2018)

Powerclown said:


> All what you need is Poolfiter sand and seachem root tabs,works like a charme 😉


I noticed in your tank that you have white (sand?) capped on another black substrate. What are those 2? I like your setup.

Bump:


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

It is poolfiltersand with root tabs only,nothing capped. The pic is not the best and it looks like two different substrates,but it is a shadow from the light.


----------



## mijotter (Feb 5, 2018)

Powerclown said:


> It is poolfiltersand with root tabs only,nothing capped. The pic is not the best and it looks like two different substrates,but it is a shadow from the light.


Your tank is almost exactly what I had in mind for my tank. Good to see my logic in my own head works lol. 

Do you use anything else? Co2, Flourish Excel, etc?

Should I aim for 2 inch sand base?

Also, what sand is that, I'm having a hard time finding actual white PFS.

Thanks!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

View this link to see Fairmount Aqua Quartz pool filter sand - great sand @ #20 grade density that is truly white (may look a little beige but that's the color of the plastic packaging).


https://www.amazon.com/Pool-Filter-Sand-Grade-Silica/dp/B00JJ5GXSK


----------

